# Pc won't boot with Creative sound card



## mesuthaksoy (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi aLL..Firstly, i am so sorry for my English.
One of my friends has a problem with a new bought Creative Sound card.

VATAN COMPUTER - CREATIVE - SOUND BLASTER 5.1 PCI SES KARTI - OEM Muhtelif Kart

If we don't use sound card, pc boots and we can reach to windows.
If we plug sound card to one of pci slots, pc won't boot and freezing while the post message " veryfing dmi pool data".
We tried sound card in another computer, works fine.
We tried other pci card (tv tuner card) in pci slots, it works fine.All pci slots works fine with other pci cards but none of them works with sound card.

Motherboard : MSI MS-7135 
Cpu : amd sempron +3300 
Graphics : 9500gt 

What we tried ;
disabled onboard audio in bios, 
Set bios to default settings,
Unplugged cdrom, hard disk, (No floppy drive

What we did not try;

Update bios.Replace any component..(ram, psu , cpu etc.)

What you offer?Have an idea?
Thanks...


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

Are you sure that sound card is compatible with the type of PCI slots in the computer?
(there are different types of PCI slots, cards must be same type)


----------



## mesuthaksoy (Jan 19, 2010)

@pip22

Thank you for your reply.
How can i know if the mainboard is compatible with sound card?
In my first message i added sound card's link.
My board is MSI MS-7135.
?

By the way, we upgraded bios to the latest..No difference..


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

As you've already tried the usual tests (Check BIOS settings, updated BIOS etc.) and all the slots work with other cards, I'd day the sound-card itself is faulty and should be returned for exchange.

Although Creative is an excellent manufacturer, faulty cards so slip through, or get damaged in transit :sigh:


----------



## mesuthaksoy (Jan 19, 2010)

WereBo said:


> As you've already tried the usual tests (Check BIOS settings, updated BIOS etc.) and all the slots work with other cards, I'd day the sound-card itself is faulty and should be returned for exchange.


Funny thing is; card works in another computer..:biggrinje


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

If the card works fine on another PC, the only other thing it could be is the the contacts in the PCI-sockets are fractionally too 'wide-open' to make proper contact with the sound-card (possibly a slightly below tolerance batch of PCI-sockets from the manufacturer). If creative have also used a board that's a few microns too thin, that could add to both the gap and the problem.

Short of very gently and carefully prising all the contacts slightly closed with a sewing-needle or equivalent, I'm not sure what else can be done.


----------



## mesuthaksoy (Jan 19, 2010)

WereBo said:


> If the card works fine on another PC, the only other thing it could be is the the contacts in the PCI-sockets are fractionally too 'wide-open' to make proper contact with the sound-card (possibly a slightly below tolerance batch of PCI-sockets from the manufacturer). If creative have also used a board that's a few microns too thin, that could add to both the gap and the problem.
> 
> Short of very gently and carefully prising all the contacts slightly closed with a sewing-needle or equivalent, I'm not sure what else can be done.



You are right...
Today i spend some time on computer;
in first pci slot i managed to boot computer to windows but it won't recognize the sound card.
In second pci slot, sometimes i managed, sometimes i could not to make pc boot to windows.
In third pci slot, always stuck on veryfing dmi pool data.

These semptoms verify your thought.The problem is an incompatibility between sound card pins and pci socket structures.
If i will be able to find a same board, i will try on it,too.

Wıll make you know...
But it is done,for now..Not much to do right now.

Thank you very much WereBo :beerchug:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I googled the error-message you're seeing 'veryfing dmi pool data' and, although most of the results concerned floppy/hard-drives, they all basically boiled down to bad hardware connections.

I had a similar fault with an old(ish) Sony Vaio laptop with 'bad' memory-card slots, though I managed a temporary repair with wadges of folded paper between the memory-card and the plastic-cover, to hold the card tight against the connectors. It worked long enough for me to raise the money to build my present PC :grin: - Depending on the layout of your PC, it might be possible to 'bodge' a temporary repair with sticky-tape and thread or something, to lean the card against the connections :4-dontkno


----------

